# Craigslist ink bottles



## toddrandolph (Jan 4, 2011)

There was an ad on the local craigslist about a week ago for ink bottles. It's about a 2 hour drive from me, too far, but when I found out I was headed that way for work yesterday, I set up a time to go look at them. I ended up getting about 30 bottles for $135. I think I did ok, but I'm not really up on current ink prices. Here's some of the better ones:

 Jaques Chemical Works/Chicago cone
 Dr. A. Sheets/Black Ink/Dayton, O.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheared lip igloo embossed on base A&F
 aqua inkwell listed in Covill as "probably foreign"


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 4, 2011)

amber turtle, probably the best of the lot
 Harrison's Columbian Ink, op with a nasty lip chip


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 4, 2011)

and a group shot of some other of the nicer ones: unembossed turtles, some early cones, 3 different John Holland, Cincinnati.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 4, 2011)

You did very well![][]


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 5, 2011)

You did real well! The amber turtle is killa .Really they all our .If ya ever wana sale or trade .Thanks forthe show to.
    bill


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 5, 2011)

Each of these are $40 to $50 dollar bottles, give or take, depending on the market.

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL: toddrandolph
> 
> There was an ad on the local craigslist about a week ago for ink bottles. It's about a 2 hour drive from me, too far, but when I found out I was headed that way for work yesterday, I set up a time to go look at them. I ended up getting about 30 bottles for $135. I think I did ok, but I'm not really up on current ink prices. Here's some of the better ones:
> 
> ...


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 5, 2011)

The turtle, again, probably about $40.   The other, I've seen a few around and personally believe they are American, probably about the same or a bit more, maybe as high as $60.

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL: toddrandolph
> 
> Sheared lip igloo embossed on base A&F
> aqua inkwell listed in Covill as "probably foreign"


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 5, 2011)

The harrison's despite the pontil, is fairly common, maybe a $100 bottle without the chip.   The chip takes some of the moxie out of it.   Probably around $40 again.

 The amber turtle, no doubt the best of the lot.   Is it ground lip or a nice, smooth finished lip?   That makes some difference.   That's at least a $200 bottle, probably more depending on how dark it is.

 Jim G



> ORIGINAL: toddrandolph
> 
> amber turtle, probably the best of the lot
> Harrison's Columbian Ink, op with a nasty lip chip


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 5, 2011)

Put up more pic of the rest of them.   I just got one of the smaller John Hollands for christmas, and wouldn't mind acquiring the larger ones, if in decent shape.   Probably $30 to $40 bottles.   I'm guessing they are more common if you are in the midwest, as they are Cincinnati bottles, and not seen as often out east here.

 You did REALLY well for what you spent.   You should triple your money if you want to sell.

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL: toddrandolph
> 
> and a group shot of some other of the nicer ones: unembossed turtles, some early cones, 3 different John Holland, Cincinnati.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice inks...


----------



## kastoo (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm no expert but I would think you made your money back on the igloo alone



> ORIGINAL:  toddrandolph
> 
> Sheared lip igloo embossed on base A&F
> aqua inkwell listed in Covill as "probably foreign"


----------



## kastoo (Jan 5, 2011)

Also...I've been saying for a year now Craigslist is the best little secret going....better enjoy...it will likely go mainstream like the rest....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 5, 2011)

You were heading that way anyway so you don't have to tack on the extra $40 in gas, that's good! Your pics aren't the best I've seen but the inks look pretty un-sick, that's good too!
 Embossed inks in nice condition always do well, colors even better.
 I think a lot of those look like you'll be keeping them if money is what your thinking.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I'm not really planning on selling the better ones, the others will go in the yard sale pile. I collected ink bottles years ago and gave up when I couldn't find them at a decent price anymore, first new additions to my collection in years.

 The turtle is dark amber ground top, it's obviously my favorite of the lot.

 She had tons of other ink bottles but didn't want to sell any more. A cobalt pontil Harrison's nice small pontil Bonney barrel, numerous turltes andigloos, all looked pretty common to me, and what I really wanted were some common ones, in unusual colors like teal, but that's when she decided she didn't want to sell any more. She bought all of these 40 years ago at flea markets and knew very little about bottles. I can only imagine what flea markets were like 40 years ago.

 Craigslist is the BEST. These are the first bottles I've gotten from there, but have gotten some fantastic deals on antiques in the last few years. Gotta check it all the time though, the good deals  go FAST


----------



## dygger60 (Jan 6, 2011)

That is a great stroke of luck.....well worth the miles.  I post jars on Craigslist....have sold a few there...and usually get a decent price without paying ALL  THOSE FEES that some places charge.

   Anyhow....good find...

   David


----------

